# Table saw crosscut sled: Standing position and infeed support



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Help, I am confused. I get the whole stand to the side thing when ripping, ok fine. But pics of crosscut sleds in use always seem to show the operator standing right in line with the sawblade. What's up with that?

On a related point.... how do ya'll support your sleds during setup? I keep finding situations where my sled would unbalance off the tablesaw top if it is unsupported. I tried adding a cross support (parallel to the rear fence) but then I had to lean a wee bit more to do the cutting, and that wee bit was enough to matter. At least, if I stand in line with the blade.

I suppose I should add that my sled is just a whimply little thing from the cover of shopnotes or wood recently. 1/4" mdf base and a L shaped oak rear fence. Its very unsubstantial, and I'm just cutting whimpy wood but sometimes its wide wimpy wood.

Thanks for help!
Steve El


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Simple physics*

Ripping down lengths of stock "traps" the workpiece between the blade and the fence where friction from a pinch at the rear of the blade or misalignment can grab it and send it rearward.:furious: So, stand off to the side and use the splitter!

Crosscutting whether on a sled or using the miter gauge and an wood extension leaves the cut end free to fall away after the cut. Never use the fence as a stop block gauge for crosscutting small lengths! You will trap the cut piece and it will come back at you. 
One type of "trap" is OK, the other is not. No need to stand to the side when crosscutting properly, no trapping allowed.  
BTW if your wimpy sled is too wide and tips down toward you at the front when cutting wide crosscuts, you may want longer runners so it won't mis-align. You didn't say how wide the sled is but there is a reasonable limit based on the distance from the front of the table to the blade. You just may want to pony up and get one of those $5,000.00 sliding fence table saws.....:laughing: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

My suggestion on where to stand, has more to do with concentrating on what you're doing rather than where you're standing. If your position puts you in an uncomfortable operating position, that in itself can contribute to a mishandling of the stock being cut. 

I believe that it takes undivided attention to use a table saw. There's been a lot of internet talk about standing off the side to the blade. From experience, I'll say that whatever caused the kickback, that piece could go just about anywhere, either directly, or by ricochet. 

If you have the proper safety devices installed on your saw, use the proper blade, have the stock being guided on the fence, and watching that happen throughout the cut, your chances of experiencing kickback are minimized. No need to watch the blade cut the wood. Just keep in a small part of your mind where the blade is (you can hear it), and keep your fingers and hands out of its way. 

Believe it or not, many table saw accidents are after the cut, by reaching beyond the blade, or trying to move or catch a cut off.












 





.
.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

My sled has a 3/4" mdf base and a fence at both the front and rear. The front fence keeps the sled from flexing and also gives it some weight in front (balance). I believe I can cross cut a piece up to 16".
Tom


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for replies folks! When I get to it, I'll try gluing some super magnets into the back side a couple small shelf brackets. I think they'll grab the saw strong enough to provide support, and let me fit between while cutting


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> My suggestion on where to stand, has more to do with concentrating on what you're doing rather than where you're standing. If your position puts you in an uncomfortable operating position, that in itself can contribute to a mishandling of the stock being cut.
> 
> I believe that it takes undivided attention to use a table saw. There's been a lot of internet talk about standing off the side to the blade. From experience, I'll say that whatever caused the kickback, that piece could go just about anywhere, either directly, or by ricochet.
> 
> ...


 
Well said!!

George


----------

